# Venison Backstrap



## evan a davis (Feb 2, 2014)

Got me a deer this last fall--gonna BBQ up the backstrap today. Planning on Butterflying, buttering, and coating it in my favorite Texas rub. Exciting stuff! I'd be totally willing for suggestions, to all ya'll who want to give me some.


----------



## bertman (Feb 2, 2014)

Just don't overcook it. As long as you avoid that, it's hard to mess up backstrap.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 2, 2014)

Evan A Davis said:


> Got me a deer this last fall--gonna BBQ up the backstrap today. Planning on Butterflying, buttering, and coating it in my favorite Texas rub. Exciting stuff! I'd be totally willing for suggestions, to all ya'll who want to give me some.



Usually cook my wild game to a I.T. of 160-165* and it's very tasty:thumb1:  Enjoy, that's some good stuff !  WHB


----------



## sb59 (Feb 2, 2014)

Evan A Davis said:


> Got me a deer this last fall--gonna BBQ up the backstrap today. Planning on Butterflying, buttering, and coating it in my favorite Texas rub. Exciting stuff! I'd be totally willing for suggestions, to all ya'll who want to give me some.





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Usually cook my wild game to a I.T. of 160-165* and it's very tasty:thumb1: Enjoy, that's some good stuff ! WHB


Sounds like too much work for a back strap, save it for a diff. cut. Just slice that bad boy into 8 oz servings,gently flaten for even cooking,get bbq grill screaming hot, brush meat lightly with oil ,salt & pepper and sear about 1 1/2 minutes per side, serve rare to med. rare between 135-145  IT.


----------



## evan a davis (Feb 2, 2014)

Luckily I have a few 'straps to try, so I may just do all of these suggestions...


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 2, 2014)

SB59 said:


> Sounds like too much work for a back strap, save it for a diff. cut. Just slice that bad boy into 8 oz servings,gently flaten for even cooking,get bbq grill screaming hot, brush meat lightly with oil ,salt & pepper and sear about 1 1/2 minutes per side, serve rare to med. rare between 135-145  IT.


What he said!!


----------



## gogators (Feb 6, 2014)

This is a favorite of mine...

1. Soak the backstrap, overnight, in a mixture of milk/egg.

2. Wash the milk/egg off of the backstrap.

3. Inject the backstrap with Cajun Injector creole butter.

4. Apply a Memphis style bbq rub to it and let it sit for about an hour.

5. Wrap it in a bacon weave and smoke it to 145 degrees IT.


----------

